# Which THK formula?



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

I've been feeding my pups THK for almost a year now and we have used Preference, Keen, Thrive and Embark. Which of their forumla's do you think is the best? Keen is the most affordable but it's a lower protein. Embark is grain free but one of my chi's isn't crazy about it. Thrive seems so be the most minimal and has the highest protein. I would like to be able to feed one formula to both but I know they have different needs.
Honey - 14 lbs chi mix needs to loose a pound or two, she will eat anything I put in front of her.
Deuce - 12lbs is a good weight but has lots of allergies - it has just gotten bad again and just had a test done so in about a week we will get the results. (over the past month I've added some Acana Pacifica into his morning meals that I mix with the Ziwi - maybe he cant tolerate any kibble) I used to think he was allergic to Chicken but he was fine on the Thrive so maybe it's just chicken in kibble form. 
So we are cutting out all kibble - in the am they get either premade raw (Nature's Variety or Primal) or Ziwipeak and at night they will keep getting the THK. I'm just not sure which formula to order this time. I have been reading that a lot of dogs are sensitive to flaxseed which is present in many of their formulas. 
Do you think it's better for them to get the base Preference and add raw meat it - I would be using this since it's local Armellino's K9
Or should I use Thrive or Keen and just top it with some Ziwipeak? 
If I did the preference I would still like to have one of the other formulas on hand in case we are traveling etc. Sorry long post....


----------

